

ArrayList vs LinkedList vs HashSet Performance - mdshannan
http://mdshannan1.blogspot.com/2012/08/arraylist-vs-linkedlist-vs-hashset.html

======
duedl0r
Apples vs Oranges: Apples taste like apples and oranges like oranges. if you
want apples take apples, or else oranges..

